

Merb is Rails - qhoxie
http://brainspl.at/articles/2008/12/23/merb-is-rails

======
fiaz
Sounds like something worthy of a completely new name. That would go for both
projects.

~~~
kajecounterhack
marl. alternating letters from merb and rails

------
tower10
Is less choice a good thing?

~~~
davidw
Often, yes:

[http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/19/the-paradox-of-
cho...](http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/19/the-paradox-of-choice-why-
more-is-less)

[http://journal.dedasys.com/2006/02/18/maximizers-
satisficers...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2006/02/18/maximizers-satisficers-
and-programming-languages)

------
villageidiot
What's your feeling about this, qhoxie? I remember from your earlier posts
that you recommended merb over rails. Are you confident this merge is going to
be the best of both worlds? I don't know enough to have an opinion.

~~~
qhoxie
The information as stated makes me a bit wary, but I have a lot of respect for
and trust in the Merb team with Yehuda and Ezra in particular. In speaking
with them in #merb, they seemed very excited about this, so I cannot help but
be optimistic.

That said, the wording of things currently is unsettling. This happened
because Merb is considered technically better, more sophisticated, and Rails
has the backing and the momentum. They merge so that both have both. I have
some qualms with the fact that Merb seems to be taking a back-seat in titles
like _Merb is being merged into Rails_.

I worry that Merb will feel like Rails when it really should be the opposite.
This has been mentioned in #merb and, again, Yehuda assures us we will be
happy. I believe that, even though it's all a bit hard to digest.

~~~
mechanical_fish
_I have some qualms with the fact that Merb seems to be taking a back-seat in
titles like "Merb is being merged into Rails"._

But that's the correct phrasing no matter _what_ the underlying technical
reality is. Rails is the established brand! People know what Rails is! Nobody
but blog-reading Ruby programmers has any idea what Merb is!

Even if the plan was to throw all existing Rails code in the trash and have
the Rails core team switch to Merb, they would still call the result "Rails".
Throwing away the Rails brand would be _insane_ , and diluting it by calling
it "Rails/Merb" or "Mails" or something would likewise be insane.

~~~
qhoxie
_Even if the plan was to throw all existing Rails code in the trash and have
the Rails core team switch to Merb, they would still call the result "Rails".
Throwing away the Rails brand would be insane, and diluting it by calling it
"Rails/Merb" or "Mails" or something would likewise be insane._

I completely agree. It should keep the Rails name. That is not my point
though. They will have to rewrite most of the core and probably use large
portions of Merb, that is not _merging_ Merb _into_ Rails. It could be a
merger of the two projects, or even rebranding Merb as Rails, but it's not
that.

